# 40K resource list



## hephesto

Alright everyone, time for another round of insanity. Time for an update to our precious 'little' resourcelist: Right now each race and several (chaos) marine chapters have their own section which also includes race/chapter exclusive rules. The first section, Fluff and Rules, also contains more generally usefull extra rules. Such as the vehicle design rules and the campaign books.

Finally I want to gratefully thank everybody that has contributed to this list! The other thread will stay open to post new stuff, which I will continue to add to this list, so once more thanks and enjoy!

Also to help keep things organized I’ll be adding :wink: ‘s to all the new links of each of the following updates, this way you’ll all be able to find the new stuff in a matter of seconds.

So enjoy and until the next update!

-Hephesto-


40K FLUFF AND RULES
armageddon wars
badab war
:wink: Bell of Lost Souls’ Heresy Era codex
blast markers
codex armageddon erreta
codex eye of terror erreta
creature feature
creature feature2
erreta lists
galactic map
medusa V
planets
quick reference sheet
races overview
rulebook erreta
rules of engagement scenario system
sabbat crusade
second tyrannic war
space marines chapter info
timeline
vehicle design rules, calculator
vehicle design rules 2, the upgrades etc.


INTERACTIVE ARMY PAINTERS
Bolter & Chainsword:
:wink: space marines
:wink: terminator
:wink: chaos space marine
Games Workshop:
:wink: cadian
:wink: catachans
:wink: eldar
:wink: space marine


BLACK TEMPLARS
a matter of faith scenario
abandonned keep
army
bitz and pieces spring 2006
boarding action
castellan draco rules
champion
codex erreta
conversion
conversion 2
crusader badges
emperor's champions
marshal
marshal 2
neophyte conversions
never forgotten scenario
painting black armour
painting chaplains
reference sheet
retrieve the champion scenario
rites of initiation scenarios
rites of initiation scenarios2
terminators


BLOOD ANGELS
codex erreta
:wink: space marine
:wink: the banner of the blood angels


CATACHANS
downloadable version codex deathworld veterans/catachans
jungle flytrap tree
jungle ruin
jungle table
jungle tower
lustria board


CHAOS SPACE MARINES

alpha legion
alpha legion conversions

black legion
black legion gallery

death guard
:wink: army gallery
defiler
deathguard army
death guard army 2
:wink: great unclean one
lord
magus
rhino
small great unclean one
sorceror

emperor's children
amazng minis
bikers
conversions
conversions 2
daemon prince
defiler
defiler 2
eidolon
greater daemon
keeper of secrets
:wink: keeper of secrets 2
lord
lucius the eternal
mounted daemonette rules
:wink: noise marine
sisters of Slaanesh
:wink: slaaneshi titans
terminator
terminator 2
terminator 3
terminator 4
terminator lord
various conversions

iron warriors
iron warriors army gallery
iron warrior lord
warsmith terminator

night lords
lord
lord 2

thousand sons
army
daemon prince
lord
lord of tzeentch
lord of change
lord of change 2
sorcerer
sorceror 2
terminator conversion
tzeentch cultist

wordbearers
conversions

worldeaters
biker lord
bikers
champion of khorne
daemon prince
pre-heresy kharn
:wink: terminator lord
worldeater daemon prince
:wink: worldeaters site with loads of conversions

other legions
amazing chaos squats
amazing chaos terminator
amazing giant warlander
amazing greens
arch heretic celestine
army
battle damage armour
battle damage armour2
beastman guardsman
:wink: blood pact fancodex
blood pact conversions
:wink: blood pact information
blood pact sniper
:wink: blood pact trooper
champion
chaos chapters background
:wink: chaos ogryn
chaos spawn
chaos wraithlord
classic shoulderpads
classis shoulderpads2
chapters info
codex erreta
daemon adversaries
daemon names
daemon primarch fan rules
daemon world scenery
daemonic armies
downloadable version of codex The lost and the damned
:wink: gagoc’s pre-heresy marines
heresy characters
heresy characters 2
huron blackheart
incredible defiler
index astartes articles
jump pack lord
jump pack lord 2
:wink: jump pack lord 3
lord
:wink: lord 2
:wink: lord 3
kneeling marines
painted chaos minis
painting sm eyes
:wink: pre-heresy colourschemes
pre-heresy conversions and primarchs
:wink: pre-heresy luna wolves
pre-heresy terminators 
:wink: primarchs
reference sheets
scratchbuild titan
:wink: spawn
:wink: terminator lord
the colour of chaos
:wink: the history of power armour
:wink: the history of power armour 2
the pyre conversions
:wink: winged lord
word bearer chaos temple


DAEMONHUNTERS
army
codex erreta
cool models
daemon adversaries
daemon names
daemonhunter terminator
grand master
inquisitor
inquisitor2
inquisitor3
inquisitor4
inquisitor5
inquisitor6
inquisitor7
inquisitor8
inquisitor9
inquisitor10
inquisitor11
inquisitor 12
:wink: inquisitor13
:wink: inquisitor14
:wink: inquisitor buste
:wink: inquisitor buste 2
inquisitor silas hand
justicar allarich
reference sheet
scribe
servitor
stormtrooper
terminator inquisitor
warrior


DARK ANGELS
asmoidai, green stuff
asmodai painted
basing bikes
:wink: chaplain
:wink: commander belial
concept art
deathwing master belial
deathwing standard bearer
deathwing terminator
fallen angel
interactive dark angel miniature builder
landraider
lion’el jonson
:wink: marine
:wink: master
master of the ravenwing 360 view
painting the unforgiven
ravenwing army
reference sheet
sculpting robes
:wink: sergeant
:wink: sergeant 2
squad tactics
storm of vengeance campaign
storm of vengeance pdf source succesor chapter characters
:wink: terminator librarian
the lion and the wolf scenario
the rock
venerable dreadnought
veteran sergeant


DARK ELDAR
archite
archon
archon 2
archon 3
army 
army 2a
army 2b
army 2c
conversions
dark elder minis
dark harlequins
decapitator
deadly vehicle upgrades
:wink: hellion sybarite
incubi
lelith hesperax
:wink: lord
phantom lord
reference sheet
talos conversion
:wink: urien rakarth
warp gate diorama
:wink: wyche
:wink: wyche cult


ELDAR
amazing jetbike conversion
army
aspect kill teams
asurmen
:wink: autarch
autarch 2 
:wink: autarch 3
:wink: autarch 4
autarchs
:wink: beautiful minis
classic harlequins
cobra
craftworld descriptions
craftworld descriptions2
eldar language
exodite lord on carnosaur
:wink: exodites fan codex and conversions
:wink: falcon grav tank
fireprism
harlequin wraithlord
harlequins, 360 views
:wink: howling banshees
jetbike conversions, autarch and warlock on jetbike
:wink: karandras
nightwing
painting details
painting eldar
:wink: pathfinders
posing walkers
psychic powers
reference sheet
revenant titan
saim hann army
saim hann army 2
:wink: sculpted eldar
:wink: shadowseer
shadowseer artwork
:wink: striking scorpion
studio eldar terrain
the path of the warrior
the paths of command
warpgate
waveserpent
:wink: winged autarch
wraithlord
wraithlord 2


IMPERIAL GUARD
amazing steel legion army
armoured company famous commanders
armoured company formations
armoured company organization
armoured company rules
awards and decorations
:wink: beast guardsmen
:wink: blood pact information
captain al'rahem of tallarn
chimera
chimera2
codex erreta
commander
conversions
conversions 2
:wink: converting ogres into ogryns
cool models
gaunt's ghost extra characters
imperial citygate
kasrkin officer
krieg heavy mortar
lego baneblade
lord commander solar macharius rules
lord marshal grag harazahn
making unusual armies
:wink: mechanicus army
nork deddog rules
ogres to ogryns
ork versus praetorian
:wink: orks versus the imperial navy
pilot
praetorian guard project 
priest
reference sheet
scratch build baneblade
snipers
steel legionnaire
step by step camoflauge guide
tactica stormtroopers
tallarn minis
tallarn rough riders
tank conversions
tank tips
unusual vehicles
various camoflauge colour schemes
vostroyan 5th rifles

MODELLING, PAINTING and OTHER VARIOUS THINGS
abandonned keep
:wink: adapticon lookback
:wink: adapticon videos
adaptus mechnicus banners
amazing minis
amazing terrain piece
artwork
artwork 2
bases
banners for all races
black gobbo archive
building a ruined monastery
building defensive terrain
building castle ruins 
campaign markers
chasm
chicago grand tournament 2006 showcase
cities of death masterclass 
cities of death modular terrain
combat patrols
communications tower
dark crusade
derilict whirlwind
desert base
display tray
diorama bases
downloadable japanses codexes
firebase magazine
foam cutter
gale force nine terrain tables
 Gelatinous Cube
golden demon atlanta 2007
golden demon winners
golden demon winners 2
:wink: golden demon winners 3
:wink: golden demon winners 4
golden demon winners 3, chicago 2007
golden demon winner 4, baltimore 2007
great minis
gw limited releases
hexagonal campaign terrain
hex terrain
hills
histares scenery tips
hot lead miniature painting
jungle flytrap tree
jungle ruin
jungle table
jungle tower
karl kopinski’s 40K artwork
large rubble piles
lustria board
making all kinds of buildings
making fire
making green stuff robes
making great looking tents
making rivers
making trees
making trees 2
making water pools and fountains
making winter bases 
minivault modelling stained glass
modelling supplies
modelling urban bases
multiple level cities
necromundicon
necron scenery
necron scenery2
overview gaming army articles
painting bulkheads
painting fire
painting metal
painting non-metallics metal
parasitic studios
plasticard
pre-heresy terminators
ruin
sculpting
sculpting 2
:wink: sculpting 3
sculpting faces from green stuff
scenery on the cheap
sculpting robes
so legends, games-workshop overview
stalagmites
step by step camoflauge guide
studio eldar terrain
:wink: team Toulouse’s miniatures
templates for making rural scenery
the amazing work of Michael "Slim" Summers
texture tutorials 
the art of Dan Scott
:wink: the horror comics and wallpapers
the amber prison
themed armies
tons of amazing minis
transporting your precious miniatures
unreleased gw stuff
using flyers
using green stuff
various cool projects, inluding Orks, Terminators and Death Guard
various minis
warren
:wink: warseer’s firebase magazine
warseer competition
White Dwarf Index
:wink: White Dwarf supplements
US White Dwarf bitz & pieces supplements;
310
311
312
313
spring 2006
314
315
316
317
summer 2006
318
319
320
321
322
323
324
325
326
327


----------



## Viscount Vash

Well done Hephesto.
I have made this a sticky as it too useful to get lost over time.
Loads of cool stuff in there to inspire and instruct.


----------



## hephesto

No problem, I'll keep updating the list from time to time. I'll think of something to make new stuff more visible, another colour or something.

Should I delete the list from the links list, as it does take up a lott of space?


----------



## Viscount Vash

I can clean the links thread up for you mate, it will give me something to do.

Put smilies on and off to mark new links on Your list is the easiest way as the text colour is orange because its a link . :arrow: :!:


----------



## torealis

how is my inquisitor by scibor not under the demonhunter entry? its so much better than half those models.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Because he has not found it yet and you have not supplied a link to it.
Give the man a chance eh? Even better give him the link.

Hephesto is a right list master :wink: and cannot resist goodies so show him some and the list can only grow.


----------



## Elchimpster

This is an awesome list!


----------



## hephesto

Viscount Vash said:


> Because he has not found it yet and you have not supplied a link to it.
> Give the man a chance eh? Even better give him the link.
> 
> Hephesto is a right list master :wink: and cannot resist goodies so show him some and the list can only grow.


I'd be more then happy to add your work to the evergrowing list, just post up a link and I'll add your work with next update.


It might also be because I'm a bit biased towards the ruinious powers of chaos :wink:


----------



## Greyskullscrusade

Have you happend to find the link to the cities of death tactics for each army, it was up around the release time, but i cant find it anywhere.


----------



## hephesto

I'll have a look around somewhere this week and I'll add it to the
new update of the list I'm planning for this weekend/ early next week.


----------



## hephesto

If I remember correctly there was an article on this in some WD,
I'll have a look and see if I can find it tonight.


----------



## hephesto

Just a quick heads-up, the list has been updated with loads and loads of new stuff.

Haven't been able to find those cities of death tactica articles though


----------



## hephesto

And hello again guys, just wanted to let you know that the list has had another substancial update.

Enjoy and until the next update!

-Hephesto-


----------



## Jacobite

Hey dude you may wana chuck this site in, in the fluff section, it has lots of really old and obsqure WD articles which are pure gold for fluff purposes.

http://www.redelf.h1.ru/


----------



## hephesto

Jacobite said:


> Hey dude you may wana chuck this site in, in the fluff section, it has lots of really old and obsqure WD articles which are pure gold for fluff purposes.
> 
> http://www.redelf.h1.ru/


Thanks for the link, I've been a bit busy lately but I'll try to get another update done somewhere next week :wink:


----------



## Jacobite

Hey heph another little fluff gem I have found. This gives a very good run down (with pictures!!) of the different configerations of Power Armour down through the ages.

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?autocom=ineo&showarticle=43


----------



## Viscount Vash

Hi Heph, heres a little tidbit for your rescource list:

Ork Glyphs 40k Dictionary. 

http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=2695&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


Your list is a great bit of work Hephesto, one of the most useful things I have found in a long time. I just keep coming back to it.


----------



## wertypop

hephesto!

This is blooming great!


----------



## hephesto

List as been seriously updated, still a lott more to go though :wink:

Enjoy guys! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Ananother little update for you to add when you have time Heph. This was sticked but we are in the process of cutting them down so I've moved the Online Painter links here.

_Bolter And Chainsword Painters:_

Space Marine: http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/smp.php

Termiantor: http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/tsmp.php

Choas Space Marine: http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/csmp.php

_Games Workshop Painters:_

Cadian Imperial Gaurd: http://uk.games-workshop.com/imperialguard/flash-painter/1/

Catachan Imperial Gaurd: http://uk.games-workshop.com/imperialguard/catachan-flash-painter/1/

Eldar: http://uk.games-workshop.com/eldar/flash-painter/1/

Space Marine: http://uk.games-workshop.com/spacemarines/flash-painter/1/


----------



## hephesto

Nice one Jac, I'll get working on another update coming week!

Edit:

Cool, if you type in warhammer resource list on google the first to hits are HO.


----------



## Jacobite

Now thats is good. All your work as well Heph. Great stuff.


----------



## hephesto

Alright guys I have a new update ready (last one before I start getting this stuff into the links directory), however there is a minor problem that will delay it a bit.

I can only post 10000 characters in a single post, the list is slightly larger than that:drooling:

So bear with me please.


----------



## f1uffy master

that is post insanity !!!?!? How long did it take to make the list?


----------

